# Differential lock is stuck ???



## ktm rider

I know I should put this in the construction equipment category but there seems to be more Case guys that look here and I'm sure case tractors have a diff lock also. 
Anyway, I have a case 580B ( 1979) Backhoe and the diff lock is stuck. I have been having problems with the right brake sticking but I usually just put the shuttle in reverse and it frees itself. But today When this happened I noticed a good bit of coal black brake dust in the snow and then noticed the diff lock was stuck. Also, now it seems that the right brake is either barely working or not working at all. ( hard to tell in the snow) 

I check under the hoe and the linkage looks fine. needless to say, steering is now tricky at best. Any Idea what is wrong??? 

I have 18"+ of new snow and a 2.5 mile driveway !! So, I obviously need to find the problem fairly quickly. 

BTW...ever notice things always break when you REALLY need to use them??


----------



## Live Oak

I take it you have tried pulling up on the diff. lock lever while attempting a sharp turn and no luck? If it is stuck, and these measures don't work to free it; kind of a crap shoot to see what will short of tearing into it, inspecting linkages and worst case differential. Be sure to check for anything that might be binding the diff. lock linkage. Sometime driving in a figure 8 while pulling up on the diff. lock lever works too. 

The brake issue is another tough call. If this has occurred out of the ordinary; what comes to mind is that it was really cold you way lately and I believe snowing again today? Think you may have water in the the trans./hydraulic fluid that has frozen? Any way you can get the machine into a heated shop and leave it for a few days to let things thaw out? This may or may not be the problem but if this resolves the problem, it is very likely time to replace the trans/hyd fluid and filters. With something like brakes, it is really tough to tell without tearing into it for a look. 

Kinda of a tough call. I am just throwing out a few ideas to consider. Hope this helps.


----------



## ktm rider

Chief,

I'm not too familiar with this piece of equipment but I do know the trans flid is very old in it and it time for a change for sure, But why would that cause the brakes to stick? I was under the impression that it was just a simple drum brake ?? 

Yes I have jerked and tugged on the diff lock pedal, no luck. One gent on another site told me that the diff lock was just a pin that held the shafts together, Maybe that is what the problem is.


----------



## Eddinberry

KTM,

Just guessing here, and in agreement with Chief.

Get the thing near an outlet, and run a Salamander(Torpedo heater) on the lines and see what happens.

Old school Hydo fluid is somewhat hydroscopic, and over time can collect moisture and then freeze.

Go with the obvious first, and heat that puppy up.

After that, it's all about any interaction the two systems might share, and tracking downstream.

Lemme guess, brake pressure releases the diff lock momentarily?

On the bright side, it ain't an electrical problem .

Stay warm!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by ktm rider _
> *Chief,
> 
> I'm not too familiar with this piece of equipment but I do know the trans flid is very old in it and it time for a change for sure, But why would that cause the brakes to stick? I was under the impression that it was just a simple drum brake ??
> 
> Yes I have jerked and tugged on the diff lock pedal, no luck. One gent on another site told me that the diff lock was just a pin that held the shafts together, Maybe that is what the problem is. *


I'm throwing some ideas out there but no expert on these machines. I was thinking that if these problems happened with the cold, cold be water or contamination in the fluids. In this case is there a master cylinder for the brakes or are they just a manual linkage? Could be brake duct build up that has obsorbed moisture that has frozen. In my opinion, the only way you will know for sure is to remove the tire and drum for a looksee. 

Usually best to start with the basics and work your way back. Are the linkages working and free? Are the brake shoes properly adjusted, etc....... Same with the diff problem. Rarely do things work where you luck out and guess the problem right away. At least almost never happens for me.


----------



## ktm rider

Speaking of brake dust, i did notice when i first tried to move the hoe that the right brake was stuck and when i moved it there was a good deal of coal black brake dust in the snow. I never seen it do this before. But now it seems as if the brake does not work well at all, if at all. 

I am getting confused about the fluid and the brakes. This is an older hoe and I was under the impression that the brakes are just drum that worked with simple linkage, ( like the rear brake of an older motorcycle) No fluid required. I could be wrong about this. Any thoughts. i am going to try and get it to the garage and thaw it out with the ol' torpedo heater and see what happens. But, the linkage any everything seems to work fine even in the cold. Could be frozen internally though.


----------



## Live Oak

The backhoes I have worked on all had hydraulic oil bath brakes that used the trans/hyd fluid. Never seen a backhoe with drum brakes but then I worked on John Deere equipment back then.


----------

